# Beginner’s Guide to Hunting Public Land



## C.Killmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

Step 1-  Pick up a copy of the current Guide to Georgia Hunting Seasons and Regulations (hereinafter “Guide”) or look at the guide on the web at www.georgiawildlife.com

Step 2-  In the Guide, find the General WMA Regulations.  Read this whole section 3 times.  There are several things you may not be aware of such as not possessing buckshot on public land, except during designated dog-deer hunts.

Step 3-  Choose an area you would like to hunt.  There are several different types of public hunting land available including state managed Wildlife Management Areas (WMAs), National Forest (Federal), National Wildlife Refuges (Federal), State Parks (State), National Parks (Federal), and US Army Corps of Engineers (USACOE, Federal).

There is a locator map in the Guide to help you choose areas near you.  Look the chosen area up to see the specific regulations for that area, they may differ widely.  Federal areas are typically listed in a separate section after WMAs in the Guide.

All WMAs are partly or wholly managed by GA DNR-WRD, but the ownership of the land can vary and includes state-owned land, private land leased by the state, and federal land.  For example, Cedar Creek is a WMA but the majority is owned by the Forest Service, so some Forest Service rules also apply such as No ATVs.

Step 4-  Choose a species or group of species to hunt (deer, turkey, bear, small game, waterfowl, etc.) and choose a weapon type (archery, firearms, or primitive weapons) Under the WMA heading you will see the available dates for each species or group of species and weapon along with some additional and very important information.  Most areas have far more restrictive dates than state seasons.  I’ll define some terms now:

Quota (Q)-   This means you have to apply online by a certain deadline and be selected in order to attend the hunt.  The number indicates the number of slots available.  There are no “stand-by” programs for most hunts, the number of selected hunters is already adjusted for “no-shows.”

Check-in (C)-   This means you must first visit the check station and sign up for the hunt prior to hunting.  For deer, you have to bring any deer you kill back to the check station to be weighed and measured by DNR personnel.  DO NOT mark deer on your harvest record on Check-in hunts; you will be given bonus tags.  Unless otherwise specified, there is a limit of 2 deer on Check-in hunts; only one of them may be a buck if there are antler restrictions on the particular WMA.

Sign-in (S)-    This means you have to visit the check station and sign up for the hunt prior to hunting and you must sign out any game you kill yourself at the check station.  Your deer harvest record and season bag limit applies on these hunts, carry a pen and mark your harvest record before moving the deer from where it fell.  You may kill only 2 deer on hunts lasting fewer than 7 days.
Buck Only-  This means you can only shoot antlered bucks, button-heads will get you a ticket.

Buck Only/Either Sex Last Day-   This means you cannot kill an antlerless deer until the last day of the hunt.  There may be several variations to this such as either sex last 2 days or last 3 days.

Quality Buck-   This means the area has antler restrictions, so you need to check the special regulations for that area to see what they are.  Some have a minimum of 4 points on one side, others must have a 15” spread or 16” main beam length to be legal.  Typically you will have a one-buck limit on these hunts.

Either Sex-   This means you can kill any type of deer for the duration of the hunt, but you are still subject to the bag limit.

Step 5-  Read the special regulations.  This section under each area heading will include site-specific rules that may not apply to other areas, such as antler restrictions on bucks.

Step 6-  Purchase all required licenses.  You will need a hunting license, WMA license (if hunting a WMA), Big Game license (if hunting Big Game), HIP permit (if hunting migratory birds), Federal and State Duck Stamp (if hunting Waterfowl), and any additional permits required for land outside of WMAs (some USACOE land requires a permit).  A Sportsman’s or Lifetime License will cover all these except for the federal duck stamp, other federal permits, and state park quota hunt fees.

Step 6-  Head to the check station and read all available signs.  This is where you will find current information about any issues that have come up since the Guide was printed.  You probably have to sign up anyway unless you’re small game hunting.

Step 7-  Public Land Etiquette.  There are no designated spots on public land, with only a few exceptions (such as blind areas on some waterfowl hunts or the island deer hunts).  Because everything is “first come, first served” you need to do plenty of scouting in advance of a hunt and pick out several good spots (5 or more preferable).  This will save you a heap of heartache in the wee hours of the morning when there’s a truck parked in your only spot.  It should be widely known and accepted that if someone beats you to an area, you gracefully bow out and move on; that doesn’t mean walk another 100 yards and start climbing a tree.  If you can still see another hunter from the stand, you’re probably too close.  Likewise, always expect the possibility that another hunter will walk in on you.  In this case, politely flash your light or whistle if it’s daylight and the other will likely move on.  There will sometimes be the occasion that someone is not aware of these common courtesies or simply doesn’t care; just remember that you have access to hunt 1 million acres of prime land for the nominal fee of $19.  If it’s daylight and someone walks past you don’t get discouraged, I’ve seen tons of huge bucks killed because a late hunter arriving in the woods jumped the buck out of cover and he ran past the next guy that was already set up.  A good rule of thumb for avoiding other hunters is to stay away from trucks.  Unless it’s a large parking area that is a single access point for hundreds of acres, you shouldn’t park next to anyone else and risk disturbing them.  Here are a few other little “Dos and Don’ts”:

-Don’t skybust, you will not kill a duck or dove from 100 yards away, wait until you think you could hit it with a rock.

-Do sight in your rifle, some days I’ve been at a check station and seen as high as 50% of deer gut shot or shot multiple times.

-Do bring a deer cart; it will make your life much easier unless you’re Paul Bunyan or a glutton for punishment.  Hand trucks and dragging tarps make adequate substitutes for the budget conscious like myself.

-Do bring a climbing stand (w/ harness), mobility is key to being successful and your risk of having a stand stolen is higher if you leave it in the woods.

-Don’t cordon off spots with signs and tons of flagging tape that you have no intention of picking up when you leave.  This is litter and there are no designated spots.  In fact, some hunters will target those spots thinking they are better and try to beat you there or deliberately walk in on you.

-Don’t gut your deer and throw the guts or carcass on the roadside or campground.  Gut it where it drops, or drag any unusable parts into the woods 30 or 40 yards away from other hunters.

-Don’t knowingly try to cut someone off to a bird when turkey hunting.  There’s nothing worse than working a bird and have someone run in and spook him.  If you hear 5 owl tooters and crow cackles all honking at the same gobbler, it’s best to move on to another spot.

Step 8-  A few other little odds and ends.  

-Dove dates are typically only listed for WMAs that have dove fields.  You can still hunt doves on other WMAs when small game dates and state dove season coincide.  

-For small game animals not specifically listed, they may be hunted when WMA small game dates for the area you are hunting and state season for that animal coincide, unless otherwise specified.  This generally applies to rabbits, quail, squirrels, woodcock, snipe, grouse, waterfowl, foxes, bobcats, crows, alligators (quota only), marsh hens, and raccoons.

-You can only kill bears on WMAs that specifically list a season for them.

-Coyotes and feral hogs can be taken during any open season only with the legal weapons for that season, unless otherwise specified.  

-Nongame unprotected species may only be taken during small game dates.  This generally includes armadillos, groundhogs, beavers, starlings, English sparrows, and pigeons.  You’ll have to resist the temptation to blast an armadillo with your 30-06 during deer season.

-Bicycles are great tools for accessing remote areas for turkey and small game seasons.

-You can’t take ATVs off-road, so they don’t do you much good even where they are allowed.  

You should already know all the information in Step 8 since you read the General WMA Regulations 3 times.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome post!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 4, 2012)

First, thanks for this, there is some good information if your post! 

Second, I have a question about bicycles. Can they be used for deer hunting and scouting in the offseason as well?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 4, 2012)

Good post Killmaster but some folks have a reading issue.

Still good and informative post!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 4, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Good post Killmaster but some folks have a reading issue.
> 
> Still good and informative post!!



x2!   Good job Charlie!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> First, thanks for this, there is some good information if your post!
> 
> Second, I have a question about bicycles. Can they be used for deer hunting and scouting in the offseason as well?



Yes, bicycles can be used on closed, improved roads for the purpose of hunter access.  If it's in the off season, you should make it clear that you're scouting.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 11, 2012)

Great post Charlie! I hope more than the beginners take the time to read it


----------



## kingfish (Feb 22, 2012)

I have to say that I have been duck hunting public land my whole life and deer hunting WMA's for the last 10 years in both Florida and Georgia.  I've been pretty successful with both.  If you will put into your mind the number one rule for hunting public land:   "You get out of it exactly what you put into it."  You will be very happy with your results.  
Kingfish


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 21, 2012)

kingfish said:


> I have to say that I have been duck hunting public land my whole life and deer hunting WMA's for the last 10 years in both Florida and Georgia.  I've been pretty successful with both.  If you will put into your mind the number one rule for hunting public land:   "You get out of it exactly what you put into it."  You will be very happy with your results.
> Kingfish



X2 !!!!!!

Lots of folks bash public land (WMAs and NF land) but
if you do a bit of research, use topo maps and look for
remote spots you find LOTS of places no one else hunts...

Don't park at spots with lots of tire tracks, or low road
shoulders where "everyone else" parks....You are only
inviting company if you follow used trails or some one
elses trail marker tape....Walk thru thick pines or swampy
areas to fing that hidden HW pocket or edge of pines/HW
and swamp areas.....
Topo maps, compass and or GPS device should be used
even if you "think" you know where you are....


----------



## BIGABOW (Apr 12, 2012)

Great Job CK!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 12, 2012)

Some folks really need to read this...........


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow!!! This should be mandatory reading for anyone who hunts wma's!!!! 

Thank you for putting this out there!!


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 8, 2013)

Good info for sure!


----------



## littlewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

They should make this part of the hunter safety course.


----------



## mriggo02 (Mar 12, 2014)

Jut called dnr because I was questioning the bikes on the gated roads that say foot traffic only or no motorized vehicles past this point. I was told bikes can go where trucks can. Nowhere else


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 10, 2015)

mriggo02 said:


> Jut called dnr because I was questioning the bikes on the gated roads that say foot traffic only or no motorized vehicles past this point. I was told bikes can go where trucks can. Nowhere else



A little late in responding, but you were told wrong.  Direct quote from the regulations:

"Bicycles may be used on closed improved roads for the purpose of hunter access."


----------



## rwpotterii (Sep 28, 2015)

Thoughts on using a ground blind at clayhole wma. I can't find anywhere that says you can't, and I know it's flat out there. So I was thinking about using it to hunt some of this weather with out getting soaked.


----------



## RossVegas (Aug 8, 2016)

rwpotterii said:


> Thoughts on using a ground blind at clayhole wma. I can't find anywhere that says you can't, and I know it's flat out there. So I was thinking about using it to hunt some of this weather with out getting soaked.



Old post, probably irrelevant now.  MOST WMA rules say you can put up a stand 1 day before and must be removed by 1 day after a hunt (something like that).  Can't imagine hanging a stand the day before a hunt, because someone will probably zoom in on it and get your spot.  

I have used ground blinds on several WMA hunts in NW Georgia.  Pack it in with me and pack it out.


----------



## 1stoutm5 (Sep 17, 2017)

I think someone should revise this post, especially for the beginners


----------



## Wheedle (Nov 27, 2017)

Is stand or blind hunting the recommended method for deer, or is stalking ok? I was thinking about trying my hand at hunting again next season, but hate to join a club to only go once or twice.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 27, 2017)

Wheedle said:


> Is stand or blind hunting the recommended method for deer, or is stalking ok? I was thinking about trying my hand at hunting again next season, but hate to join a club to only go once or twice.



I personally wouldn't advise stalk hunting on public land. Especially on a WMA quota hunt. You are asking for a conflict at the very least. You can possibly get away with it in late season on National Forest, but again, I personally wouldn't advise it.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2017)

biggdogg said:


> I personally wouldn't advise stalk hunting on public land. Especially on a WMA quota hunt. You are asking for a conflict at the very least. You can possibly get away with it in late season on National Forest, but again, I personally wouldn't advise it.



Other exceptions are Sapelo & Ossabaw Islands.  There, hunters typically stalk around their assigned areas of 10 to 20 acres.   Danger on the ground comes from gators... and wild cattle on Sapelo...


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Wheedle said:


> Is stand or blind hunting the recommended method for deer, or is stalking ok? I was thinking about trying my hand at hunting again next season, but hate to join a club to only go once or twice.


 Well the problem with stalking  is walking up on ppl now I have some wma i stalk pigs on due to small tracts like one of them is boar access only but ifi see other  boats I'll set up my climber but I guess depends if you run up on someone


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 4, 2019)

Good info. Needs to be stuck at the top.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 28, 2019)

Very good post. Common  curiosity is the best advice.  I hunt wma only.  I've studied my area's to the point i can get to them or from multiple access points without walking by anyone. Only still hunt my way to or from where I'm hunting. If someone's in my spot I  ALWAYS go to plan B, or C.... just relocate


----------



## jbogg (Jan 28, 2019)

Glad this was resurrected.  Should definitely be a Sticky if it’s not already.  The only clarification I would add is that game carts/bikes or any other wheeled devices are prohibited in Wilderness areas.  Good stuff C. Killmaster.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Can you go scouting on a WMA anytime?


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Buckshot88 said:


> Can you go scouting on a WMA anytime?


Read up on the regs on that one I am not 100% sure but that is def something I am going to look into


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I've been hunting very small tracts of land for a long time now. I'm thinking WMA's would be a good way to mix things up a little.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 6, 2019)

Buckshot88 said:


> Can you go scouting on a WMA anytime?



WILDLIFE MANAGEMENT AREAS 

Land Access: Any person, age 16 and older, entering any WMA or PFA must possess a valid license to hunt or fish or a Lands Pass (exclusions apply). Visit www.georgiawildlife.com/LandAccess for a list of all public properties and access requirements. Areas that require a valid license to hunt or fish or a Lands Pass are marked with the posting of a sign at the site or area entrance. A Lands Pass and all hunting and fishing licenses may be purchased at gooutdoorsgeorgia.com, by calling 1-800-366-2661, or through license vendors. Any individual(s) or organization(s) desiring to sponsor or conduct an event, activity, or series of events or activities involving more than eight individuals on a WMA or PFA may be required to obtain a “Right of Entry” agreement (ROEA) from the Department. Contact the respective Game Management office (see page 4) for more details.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jun 6, 2019)

Buckshot88 said:


> Can you go scouting on a WMA anytime?


The ones I frequent I've been told you can. Only downside to it is most gates are locked which makes it difficult when you normally could drive in 5 miles  then walk


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 11, 2019)

From what I've researched you can scout any time as long as you follow all other regulations. I think tomorrow I'm gonna head to River Bend and go on a walk-about.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm glad I found this thread.  Being a new hunter in Ga. my head was spinning going through the season and reg book, but this post made  sense of what I was reading instead of some sense reading on my own.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

I think buckshot is legal on wma s now


----------



## basshappy (Dec 6, 2022)

@C.Killmaster great post on WMA hunting.  Thank you for your write up.


----------

